# Stuff and Things > Sports >  UFC Trump supporters fought last night Covington/Masvidal, Covington Won.

## WarriorRob

Colby Covington dominates Jorge Masvidal in grudge match at UFC 272


I liked both fighters because both are Trump supporters, was rooting for covington though :Thumbsup20:  those two hate each other and Covington came out on Top. Covington is a Trash Talker but be seems to back up his words.

----------

Camp (03-07-2022)

----------

